# another miscarriage



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

This morning when I went to let the goats out in the pasture, I found another FF that was due in Feb had given birth to a hairless little babe which the LGD was busily eating. It was gone in 2 minutes so I know why I never found the previous kid miscarried by the other FF due in Feb. 
This is the first year I have had any miscarriages and the only differance is I have LGDs this year. I wonder if they could be harassing the does enough to cause miscarriage? They are pretty good dogs, but they do sometimes chase a goat around but stop when I tell them no, if I am out and see them doing it. They are about 9-10 months old so are still learning.
I just don't understand whats going on. (


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Most likely this is something infectious and you need to get this under control now.

Here is a link to the possible infectious causes of abortion.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index ... 110306.htm

I would call your vet and talk to them about the next step. Also if another doe aborts save the fetus. That way you can have it sent off and tested. Also try to save the placenta from this doe if you can. That way you can also have that sent off.

Also, wear gloves when you are handling any of those things because some infections that cause abortions can be transmitted to people.

:hug:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

After reading the info, I realized I probably caused this problem myself.

I wormed them with levamasol a few weeks ago and I saw that it can cause abortion if given in late gestation. 
I know it is dangerous if dose is too high, but because it has fallen out of common use, it seems to work the best because there isn't a lot of resistance to it. I will be sure not to use it in any pregnant does for now on.
It could be caused by a variety of reasons, but I want to be sure others know that levamasole is a possibilty for the problem.
Looks like Feb won't be too busy after all, and there are a couple more due then that were wormed and may still abort. I feel very bad that my ignorance may have caused this, not to mention the financial impact. (


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so sad I am sorry :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that... :hug: 

We grow our own hay and one day as a treat for the goats I went and picked just a couple handfuls(this is alfalfa) and I set it away from the pen on the ground (stupid, I know) well one of my smallest does managed to squeeze her way out of the pen and went and ate both handfuls of freshly picked alfalfa (I was planning on giving them about two stems a piece as a treat) well, she aborted her kid just one month before she was due and I was sooooo dissapointed that I had done that. But you gotta learn from your mistakes. Don't feel bad. I actually wormed mine one time and accidentally overdosed on a small kid (that I bottle raised) I felt just aweful. At least you have your does, that's what's important. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry about that. :hug: It is so hard.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that... :hug:
> 
> We grow our own hay and one day as a treat for the goats I went and picked just a couple handfuls(this is alfalfa) and I set it away from the pen on the ground (stupid, I know) well one of my smallest does managed to squeeze her way out of the pen and went and ate both handfuls of freshly picked alfalfa (I was planning on giving them about two stems a piece as a treat) well, she aborted her kid just one month before she was due and I was sooooo dissapointed that I had done that. But you gotta learn from your mistakes. Don't feel bad. I actually wormed mine one time and accidentally overdosed on a small kid (that I bottle raised) I felt just aweful. At least you have your does, that's what's important. :hug:


 :? What was wrong with the alfafa? I feed alfafa to the girls (thats all I have :shrug: )


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Stacy--I think it was because it was fresh----it has to dry first before animal should eat it. 
I am sorry for your loss. Last year my nubian aborted twin moonspotted bucklings because of calcium deficiency. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The alfalfa was straight out of the field....not cut or anything. What you're feeding has been cut and dried for about 4 days then baled, this was just fresh stuff. We're feeding baled alfalfa right now too.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

?? We graze alfalfa (we call it lucerne) while it is growing ??? What makes you think it has to be turned to hay before they can eat it?

rgbdab, I have had a similar experience. My vet recommended Valbazen for the pregnant does ... a LOT of abortions resulted. And the vet tested them all for everything, didnt come up with a reason. It was only about a year later, reading Susan Gasparotto's website, that I discovered Valbazen can cause abortions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

keren... you're grazing on straight alfalfa? Is this like foot tall, weed free, alfalfa? If it is down to the ground then I can imagine.... What my doe got into was foot tall, hot, weed free alfalfa. Straight alfalfa is extremely hot and hard for goats to digest if they're not used to being on it, it also gives them a better chance of bloating. It's like if you're on a only vegetable diet and you get a big peice of rich chocolate cake... you're probably going to feel pretty sick. When the alfalfa is dried it goes through a process that takes a lot of stuff out of it and makes it to where it's not so hot. Now if you gradually switched the goats onto fresh alfalfa, they might be able to handle it although it wouldn't be to good to eat it straight.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Kylee, standing lucerne/alfalfa crops are commonly used here as a summer feed, and a perrenial pasture. Although they are expensive to establish, it gives you a lot of options because its great feed and when you are not grazing it you can bale and sell it. 

When you turn them onto the pasture initially, you should provide a dry cereal hay ad lib (big square or round bale/s, enough that all animals in the mob can get them) and also put them onto pasture in the evening, when they have already filled their gut. Thats all there is to it.  

Its great feed :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of your support. Learning from mistakes is a big part of life, but I really hate it when it affects the life/death of an innocent animal.
I am pleased if others can also learn from my mistake. 

Denise


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am really sorry for your losing those kids.


I have learned a ton from just this thread... thanks all for sharing mistakes made so we newbies can learn and hopefully not repeat those. I had no clue about the fresh alfalfa thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... :tears:


----------

